# SMOKED MEATLOAF w/ my new FIREBOARD REMOTE THERMOMETER



## SmokinAl (Feb 25, 2017)

Judy & I have both had colds for the last couple of weeks & I haven't smoked anything.

We both were craving meatloaf & I had an opportunity to test out a new therm, so I thought meatloaf would be a perfect thing to try it out on.

This is just a basic meatloaf recipe that we took off the back of the Lipton Beefy onion box.













1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 25, 2017






All mixed up & into a loaf pan in the fridge overnight to firm it up.













2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 25, 2017






Here's the new Fireboard therm. It comes with 3 probes, but it has the capacity to monitor 6 probes at once.

Extra probes are $15 each at fireboard.com.

I tested all 3 probes in ice water & boiling water & the results were very accurate.













3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 25, 2017






The probes themselves are the most heavy duty probes I have ever seen.

And they are completely 100% waterproof.













4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 25, 2017






Along with the 6 probe ports & the USB charging port, there is an extra port for future accessories.

A possibility of a fan to control the pit temp like a Guru has been mentioned.

It can be run indefinitely if plugged in or up to 24 hours on it's built in battery.













5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 25, 2017






The unit is both blue tooth & WiFi capable. I had mine hooked up to my WiFi network.

My smoker is in the backyard & where it is located my iPhone doesn't always want to hook up to the network.

But the Fireboard stayed hooked up the whole time.













6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 25, 2017






It comes with a standard clip for the pit probe, & they also have a threaded probe that would screw into a factory therm hole.

I'm going to do a full review of the Fire board in the product review section.













7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 25, 2017






Back to the meatloaf, I took it out of the fridge & put it on a rack with some ketchup & onion on top.

Over an aluminum pan with some water in it.













8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 25, 2017






Into the Lang with a probe in both sides. Not really needed but I wanted to use all the probes for the test run.













9.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 25, 2017






As you  can see you can name the probes so you don't get mixed up which is which.

I named these meatloaf L, meatloaf R, and Pit temp.

You set the alarms right on your phone, iPad or desktop.

When the temp gets out of range it sends you a text message on your phone.

There is about a 30 second lag between the time it goes out of range & when you get the message.













10.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 25, 2017






You can change the view to see all the channels or just the active ones.













11.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 25, 2017






Here I'm on SMF & am using a double screen shot to monitor the smoker while I play.













12.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 25, 2017






Here it is on my iPad. I could pick up any device & it was giving me real time data on all three.

Windows computer, iPad, & iPhone.













13.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 25, 2017






As you can see I also was able to name the session "2/24/17 Meatloaf"

The top line is the smoker temp. In the beginning I was opening up the smoker lid a few times to get the temp down & have the alarm go off.

I wanted to see how long it took before I got the warning. So that's what all those spikes are about in the beginning.

Then it ran pretty steady until I cranked up the temp the last 45 minutes or so to get it done sooner.

We were starving, so I opened up the dampers & foiled the meatloaf to finish it up. So that's the spike at the end.













14.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 25, 2017






With about 1 hour to go I put a CI pan on the firebox with a little bacon grease.













15.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 25, 2017






Didn't take long to melt.













16.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 25, 2017






Judy threw in some potatoes & onions.













17.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 25, 2017






They browned up real nice in the CI pan.













18.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 25, 2017






She put some fresh dill on them & we just had to have a quick snack.













19.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 25, 2017






OK finally the meatloaf is done.













20.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 25, 2017






It's a happy meatloaf!













21.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 25, 2017






It turned out nice & juicy & the flavor was spot on.













22.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 25, 2017






Had to have my veggies!













23.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 25, 2017






Judy found a piece of frozen pie dough in the fridge & whipped up a strawberry pie for dessert.













24.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 25, 2017






It turned out to be a great meal & the Fireboard is quite an impressive thermometer.

Like I said above it will get a full review in the product review section in the next couple of days.

If you want to take a look at them or buy one they are available at Fireboard.com

Thanks for looking fellas!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 25, 2017)

Looks great Al! 

Will be following your new therm. Sounds like a great unit.

Point!


----------



## cornman (Feb 25, 2017)

Al,  that looks real tasty!  Like I said in a different thread, the smoked meatloaf is intriguing to me...a few people sent me some recipes for it, just not a chance yet, BUT those potatoes and onions are like a cherry on top!  Awesome thermometer setup too.  You could open up a restaurant!  :biggrin:


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2017)

Looks Great, Al !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad to se you & Judy are back in action!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Meatloaf looks Great, but those Fried Taters & Onions are AWESOME !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









The Therm set-up is probably over my head, technically, but pretty cool !!

Bear


----------



## timstalltaletav (Feb 25, 2017)

That therm looks pretty awesome!  Are they available for purchase yet?


----------



## idahopz (Feb 25, 2017)

Lookin' good, Al, and thanks for posting the info on the probes - that looks like a useful unit


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 25, 2017)

TimsTallTaleTav said:


> That therm looks pretty awesome!  Are they available for purchase yet?



Tim they are available from their website. Fireboard.com


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 25, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Al!
> 
> Will be following your new therm. Sounds like a great unit.
> 
> Point!





Cornman said:


> Al, that looks real tasty! Like I said in a different thread, the smoked meatloaf is intriguing to me...a few people sent me some recipes for it, just not a chance yet, BUT those potatoes and onions are like a cherry on top! Awesome thermometer setup too. You could open up a restaurant!





Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Al !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TimsTallTaleTav said:


> That therm looks pretty awesome! Are they available for purchase yet?





bmudd14474 said:


> Tim they are available from their website. Fireboard.com


Thanks a lot guys & as Brian said there available at fireboard.com

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 25, 2017)

berefood said:


> SmokinAl
> 
> I've been looking at the Thermoworks Smoke and I came across the fireboard but couldn't find any reviews. Looking forward to your review. You have a Smoke so this should be a great comparison. Trying to justify the costs as there are only thermometers.


The Fireboard is a huge step up from the Smoke.

They are not even in the same class.

The Fireboard is pricey, but worth every penny if you want a serious thermometer.

The probes alone are the best I have ever seen!

Al


----------



## seenred (Feb 25, 2017)

Very nice Al...the meatloaf looks terrific!  Point!  And thanks for posting the info on that new therm...looks like a good one!  Thumbs Up

Red


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 25, 2017)

berefood said:


> SmokinAL
> 
> I realize they are very different thermometers that's why the huge price difference I assume. I equate this to and igrill 2 and several others like it on the market.  Price difference aside what can the fire board do?  A few questions you should get able to answer as you have both. What is the thermometer response time for the fire board when checking meat temperature, 4-5 seconds?  How about the range of its blue tooth and wifi capabilities? How long does it take to reconnect when going out of range and coming back in range? What happens when wifi is not available? Looks good on and IPhone or pad but what about on the display of the device when you don't have such devices.  Lots of questions I know but I think people would like to know.
> 
> Thanks Tom



Tom,

I am also testing out this FireBoard so ill try to answer some of these.

First the FireBoard has the ability to monitor 6 different temp probes at 1 time. As for the response time I haven't timed it but it was very quick once I put it in the meat. I also just turned it on and put a probe in it. within 5 seconds it was showing the room temp and it was only  1 degree from actual room temp. The FireBoard measures temp every 4 seconds or so. 

Now the bluetooth is impressive. I have been 70' away thru a garage and multiple walls and it worked great. When wifi isn't available then you just use the bluetooth. I just turned my unit on and it took about 30 seconds to boot and once it booted wifi was connected. I then turned bluetooth on for my phone and launched the app. When the app loaded(5seconds) the bluetooth was already connected. So pretty quick and faster than any other one that I have had.


----------



## slotown (Feb 25, 2017)

Al,

Meatloaf looked great, and so did the potatoes.

That new thermometer looks great as well.  Makes me wish my Thermapen would break now.


----------



## b-one (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice plate of food! Looks like a impressive therm.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 25, 2017)

Great looking meal Al, I hope you guys are feeling better


----------



## tripleq (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi Al, the ports where the probe and the usb plug plugs into, are they secured to the case? Could you please put up a pic of the side where everything plugs into?

This is the weakest point of the Tappecue. 

tks

wayne


----------



## Bummed (Feb 25, 2017)

Looks awesome! I did a meatloaf a while back, smoked is the way to go.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 25, 2017)

Good looking vittles, Al, but at $189 for the basic and $249 for the "extreme barbecue edition"?  Wow.  A thermometer.  Just wow.  Thanks, but no, boys:  I'll stick to my ThermoPros with lifetime probe replacements.  I'm looking to relax around a pit, unwind and unplug, and get rid of the electronic leash--not having to have another reason to be tied to a cell phone and have the choke chain snapped even tighter.  My $0.02--your mileage may vary.


----------



## tropics (Feb 26, 2017)

Al the meatloaf looks great I like it with the onions on top (not inside)

The new probe looks great Points

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2017)

SeenRed said:


> Very nice Al...the meatloaf looks terrific! Point! And thanks for posting the info on that new therm...looks like a good one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Red!

Appreciate the point too!

Al


berefood said:


> SmokinAL
> 
> I realize they are very different thermometers that's why the huge price difference I assume. I equate this to and igrill 2 and several others like it on the market. Price difference aside what can the fire board do? A few questions you should get able to answer as you have both. What is the thermometer response time for the fire board when checking meat temperature, 4-5 seconds? How about the range of its blue tooth and wifi capabilities? How long does it take to reconnect when going out of range and coming back in range? What happens when wifi is not available? Looks good on and IPhone or pad but what about on the display of the device when you don't have such devices. Lots of questions I know but I think people would like to know.
> 
> Thanks Tom


I think Brian answered most of your questions, except about the display.

It cycles between the channels every couple of seconds or you can press the select button until you get to the channel you want & it will stay there for 15 seconds.

Al


bmudd14474 said:


> Tom,
> 
> I am also testing out this FireBoard so ill try to answer some of these.
> 
> ...


Thanks for helping me out Brian!

Looking forward to seeing your review!

Al


b-one said:


> Nice plate of food! Looks like a impressive therm.


Thanks B!


DanMcG said:


> Great looking meal Al, I hope you guys are feeling better


Thanks for asking Dan, were both feeling much better now!

Al


TripleQ said:


> Hi Al, the ports where the probe and the usb plug plugs into, are they secured to the case? Could you please put up a pic of the side where everything plugs into?
> 
> This is the weakest point of the Tappecue.
> 
> ...


They seem to be very secure, however this unit does come with a 1 year warranty, so I would think that if something was going to break it would happen within the first year.

Anyhow here is a photo of the port side of the case.

Al













IMG_4556.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 26, 2017








Bummed said:


> Looks awesome! I did a meatloaf a while back, smoked is the way to go.


Thanks B, it sure was tasty!

Al


gr0uch0 said:


> Good looking vittles, Al, but at $189 for the basic and $249 for the "extreme barbecue edition"?  Wow.  A thermometer. Just wow.  Thanks, but no, boys:  I'll stick to my ThermoPros with lifetime probe replacements.  I'm looking to relax around a pit, unwind and unplug, and get rid of the electronic leash--not having to have another reason to be tied to a cell phone and have the choke chain snapped even tighter.  My $0.02--your mileage may vary.


Your absolutely right, this therm is not for everybody. This is for serious cooks, caterers, competition teams, commercial applications, & for the gadget guy who wants the latest equipment. It is pricey, but in my opinion it's well worth the money. 

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2017)

tropics said:


> Al the meatloaf looks great I like it with the onions on top (not inside)
> 
> The new probe looks great Points
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!

Appreciate it!

Al


----------



## tripleq (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2017)

berefood said:


> Al
> 
> Brian didn't answer most of my questions. He said for him the Bluetooth range was about 70 feet personally I don't consider that terrific as the Smoke' s range is 300 feet, line of sight. He did not check the probe for meat response just air very big difference. He commented on booting time but my question was about losing a signal after the initial booth then losing the signal response time from there. This would be important for a serious smoker. I may have been unclear about that. You've already stated this system is well worth the money. How do you come to that conclusion?  By the way did you and Brian get your units for free? Don't take that question the wrong way but to recommend such an expensive unit without proper testing well.


The bluetooth is advertised at 100'. My Smoke looses it's signal way before 300', if it has to go thru a couple of walls. 

The response time for meat is about 20 seconds. I never checked that before, because it didn't really seem important. So I just stuck a probe into the leftover meatloaf & it took 20 seconds to reach 39.7 degrees. Honestly I didn't check the bluetooth capabilities because i have a home WiFi network. It defaults to the WiFi network first & if that's not available like if you were in a BBQ comp away from a network connection, then it will hookup using BT. I never lost the signal after the initial boot, but I assume it would take the same amount of time to reboot. I think the fact that it is WiFi & BT capable, has 6 channels, has very HD waterproof probes, is cloud based with a data logger & the firmware can be updated. So if in the future they have a pit control fan available your unit could be updated to run the pit like a BBQ Guru makes it well worth the money, but let's face it, if the technology is not your cup of tea. Then a good ole' oven therm on the grate & a $5 meat thermometer will get the job done!

Yes Brian & I did get the units for free, but that doesn't mean I would not give an honest assessment of the product. If it sucked I would say so. I really couldn't find anything to complain about. I think the Smoke is a very good unit, but lets face it, it's an upgrade from a Maverick. A two probe remote. The Fireboard is a completely different animal. I am not a professional product tester. I ran the product through a normal Smoke session & evaluated it from my observations. If I missed something important to you, then I apologize. If you have any more questions I will try to answer them to the best of my ability.

Al


----------



## hardcookin (Feb 26, 2017)

Al
That meal made me hungry! Another awesome meal. Also like your thoughts on the fireboard. Wifi @ Bluetooth option is nice.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 26, 2017)

I must be a gadget guy cause I'm liking that Fireboard. Do they offer a SMF discount? :dunno 

I'm looking for a temp and humidity data logger If and one can recommend one


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 26, 2017)

berefood said:


> ​SmokinAl
> 
> I guess there's a big difference between what you and I consider a review. By no fault of your own you're doing what you normally do with a thermometer.  I call what you've posted so far an Infomercial. That's not a review and I don't think that's what Ted had in mind when it was given to you for free. You should in all good conscience pack up the device and give it to someone to review. I'm done with this subject.



Bereford I understand what you are saying. This is why I haven't posted my complete review as I am testing alot of what you asked I just haven't completed it.

Al has posted his initial thoughts and I know he will keep testing and update accordingly.

Please pm me a list of what you want tested and I'll add anything I haven't done to the list.



DanMcG said:


> I must be a gadget guy cause I'm liking that Fireboard. o they offer a SMF discount? :dunno
> 
> I'm looking for a temp and humidity data logger If and one can recommend one



Dan Fireboard is working on getting a humidity sensor for the unit so once they do that this would be what you need. I do not know what their time frame is yet on that feature.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 26, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Your absolutely right, this therm is not for everybody. This is for serious cooks, caterers, competition teams, commercial applications, & for the gadget guy who wants the latest equipment. It is pricey, but in my opinion it's well worth the money.
> 
> Al


I can certainly see where berefood is coming from.  There should have been full disclosure that the units were provided gratis, and everyone made aware before any observations and opinions were made public.   I know you and Brian have been around for a while and are extremely helpful:  that not withstanding, I understand and appreciate berefood's comments.  I'd rather see a review from a source who doesn't accept ad dollar, nor product for free, in formulating a buying decision. 

Al, regarding your comment above about to whom the units are targeted.  I'd unequivocally say that it's certainly the last group you mentioned:  you won't see Tootsie Tomanetz, the Kreuz family, Rodney Scott, or others legendary pitmasters using this product.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2017)

berefood said:


> ​SmokinAl
> 
> I guess there's a big difference between what you and I consider a review. By no fault of your own you're doing what you normally do with a thermometer.  I call what you've posted so far an Infomercial. That's not a review and I don't think that's what Ted had in mind when it was given to you for free. You should in all good conscience pack up the device and give it to someone to review. I'm done with this subject.





gr0uch0 said:


> I can certainly see where berefood is coming from.  There should have been full disclosure that the units were provided gratis, and everyone made aware before any observations and opinions were made public.   I know you and Brian have been around for a while and are extremely helpful:  that not withstanding, I understand and appreciate berefood's comments.  I'd rather see a review from a source who doesn't accept ad dollar, nor product for free, in formulating a buying decision.
> 
> Al, regarding your comment above about to whom the units are targeted.  I'd unequivocally say that it's certainly the last group you mentioned:  you won't see Tootsie Tomanetz, the Kreuz family, Rodney Scott, or others legendary pitmasters using this product.


You two guys are a tough crowd. I did my best to give a fair evaluation to a product that I was asked to review.

I'm sorry if it was not up to your standards.

Al


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 26, 2017)

berefood said:


> ​SmokinAl
> 
> I guess there's a big difference between what you and I consider a review. By no fault of your own you're doing what you normally do with a thermometer.  I call what you've posted so far an Infomercial. That's not a review and I don't think that's what Ted had in mind when it was given to you for free. You should in all good conscience pack up the device and give it to someone to review. I'm done with this subject.



berefood another thing I have to say to you is that it takes alot of nerve to tell someone to pack something up and return it. You aren't the one that provided it. You don't know what was asked of us during using and reviewing it.  

Al did a review. An infomercial would have been taking everything from their site and pasting it. Al review it with what he got and what he saw using it. I think you need to think twice before saying something like this to a well respected member like Al. He has given lots of help and information to help everyone here and free or paid  his opinions are his and you have no right to undermine them. 



gr0uch0 said:


> I can certainly see where berefood is coming from.  There should have been full disclosure that the units were provided gratis, and everyone made aware before any observations and opinions were made public.   I know you and Brian have been around for a while and are extremely helpful:  that not withstanding, I understand and appreciate berefood's comments.  I'd rather see a review from a source who doesn't accept ad dollar, nor product for free, in formulating a buying decision.
> 
> Al, regarding your comment above about to whom the units are targeted.  I'd unequivocally say that it's certainly the last group you mentioned:  you won't see Tootsie Tomanetz, the Kreuz family, Rodney Scott, or others legendary pitmasters using this product.



gr0uch0 there are lots of companies that give products out to test and see how they work. Then the person who received them will give a review. So it doesn't matter if it was free or paid for as the opinions of Al and myself are made based on our experiences with this product just like any other review. 

As for you comment about who would use it I would caution you to say what others would do as there are some good comp teams using this product. There are also lots using products just like this one. So don't speak for others.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 26, 2017)

berefood said:


> bmudd14474
> 
> Sorry your offended by my comments I call them as I see them. As you do apparently. I stand by my comments. Integrity looks to be in short supply around here.



If that is your opinion then that is a shame because Al has the upmost integrity.


----------



## tropics (Feb 26, 2017)

Al & Brian keep up the good work.

Richie


----------



## h8that4u (Feb 26, 2017)

AL also stated that his review would be posted later, in another thread. This one I think was mainly about the meatloaf and an introduction to the new thermo.

Then other questions about the fireboard started coming. I for one am waiting for the review post to see what all is said about it as it looks like something I would like being a tech gadget geek. These companies give out products for reviews and yes it is nice knowing if that is how it was acquired, but I am sure the members of this forum would give their honest opinion good or bad about a product that they are asked to review. Also once asked if or how acquired, they answered with out pause. I dont think it was being hid from members here, just not the proper thread or time as I am sure more testing and use is coming before the full review. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 26, 2017)

Berefood,  Maybe I missed it but where did Al say he was reviewing the unit in his original post?
 If ya ain't got nothing nice to say, why is necessary to say anything at all.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 26, 2017)

bmudd14474 said:


> berefood another thing I have to say to you is that it takes alot of nerve to tell someone to pack something up and return it. You aren't the one that provided it. You don't know what was asked of us during using and reviewing it.
> 
> Al did a review. An infomercial would have been taking everything from their site and pasting it. Al review it with what he got and what he saw using it. I think you need to think twice before saying something like this to a well respected member like Al. He has given lots of help and information to help everyone here and free or paid his opinions are his and you have no right to undermine them.
> gr0uch0 there are lots of companies that give products out to test and see how they work. Then the person who received them will give a review. So it doesn't matter if it was free or paid for as the opinions of Al and myself are made based on our experiences with this product just like any other review.
> ...


Brian, two words:  full disclosure.  I get when companies provide their products for testing, they often do so free of charge:  when that occurs, there is also a disclaimer stating such.  Take a look at thousands of products on Amazon, where the reviews start out with exactly that, that they have not been purchased.  That is also why Consumer Reports doesn't accept ad money nor free product so as not to provide any appearance of impropriety, or that their opinions have been swayed.  The simple fact is that these were gratis and should have been fully disclosed as such without anyone having to ask.  I also stand behind what I said about the pitmasters whom I earlier referenced--check with them to verify.  Look, I'm not here to turn this space into a giant pi$$ing match over some thermometer.  However, the insinuation that was earlier presented that only "serious cooks" would be using this product was frankly, quite insulting.  There are many of us not only on this forum, but around the globe, who are "serious cooks" who don't utilize a product such as this.  Cheers.


----------



## briggy (Feb 26, 2017)

berefood said:


> bmudd14474
> 
> Sorry your offended by my comments I call them as I see them. As you do apparently. I stand by my comments. Integrity looks to be in short supply around here.


The most ridiculous comment I've seen on this site.  Al openly stated he will be reviewing the therm in another thread and Brian attempted to answer the questions that you had PRIOR to his review.  Move along!


----------



## idahopz (Feb 27, 2017)

I personally trust what Al posts - he is not a professional advertisement guy - he is like the rest of us; a guy that likes to make good food and post about it. Al has always been one of the most kind individuals I have seen on this site, and to question his integrity is certainly not not my play book.

Keep on truckin', Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 27, 2017)

Where's the left over meatloaf sandwees??????


----------



## slotown (Feb 27, 2017)

I might offend some with what I'm about to state, but so be it.

I was impressed with two items with Al's original post.

       1. It was focused on meatloaf.  One of my favorite things on the grill or smoker.

       2.  How objectively he presented information on a new smoking thermometer.

Consider the news we get on TV from your favorite/worst channel.  Most of the time (maybe all) regardless of your political stance, it's more brainwashing, than a presentation of facts.  Let us break that down a bit by defining what opinion commentary (propaganda) vs. journalism.

_       Opinion Commentary__  – _ideas, facts, or allegations spread deliberately to further one’s cause or to damage an opposing cause.  

     _Journalism –_writing characterized by a direct presentation of facts or description of events without an attempt at interpretation.

Opinion Commentary often has a number of descriptive terms preceding a fact. An example of this on the news might be "Job growth for the month was a major disappointment with only 21,000 jobs created.  Opinion commentary: "major disappointment".  Fact "21,000 jobs created.

Now go back and look at Al's original post on the Fireboard.  Try to count the opinion commentary for each statement on the Fireboard.  Maybe I missed something but my count was a great big 1!

Al, look forward to your official post on the Fireboard.  Your journalism credentials pass the Slotown bovine scatology detection formula.


----------



## slotown (Feb 27, 2017)

PS.

How was the meatloaf?  Your opinion is the only thing that counts on this question


----------



## lovethemeats (Feb 28, 2017)

I already own 3 meat thermometers.  And then you show this. Oh my god. Really Al. Just put the meat right under the bears nose and expect it not to bite. Lol. Yep looks like I might move onto a new one. Thanks for the pics of it. Looks really nice. Meatloaf looked good to. Thanks Al.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks a lot fellas!

Your right, the thread was supposed to be about the meatloaf.

I wanted to introduce the Fireboard therm by using it in an everyday situation.

I have completed a full review in the product review section.

It's probably not scientific enough to satisfy all of you, but since I'm not a professional product tester, it's the best I could come up with.

Hopefully the review that Brian gives will be more in depth & have the info that is missing in mine!

BTW the meatloaf was excellent & Case, there weren't any leftovers for sammies, because we had friends over for dinner.

I guess next time I'll have to smoke two.

Thanks again fellas!

Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 28, 2017)

Berefood wrote
Integrity looks to be in short supply around here.  
-----
That's an offensive and gratuitous statement.


----------



## tripleq (Feb 28, 2017)

I think the real travesty here is Al's smoker.













500x1000px-LL-168eccb7_7.jpeg



__ tripleq
__ Feb 28, 2017






Look at how clean those grates are, Have they ever seen meat??? At very least he doesn't fallow the the scripture laid down by the great Al Bundy. Or is there something more sinister at play here... Al... be honest.... are the Russians cleaning your grill???


----------



## lovethemeats (Feb 28, 2017)

I clean my smoking grates just as good. I bet there's nothing growing on them.
Now my smoker walls. I clean enough to knock down the loose stuff. It's never fully spotlessly clean


----------



## tripleq (Feb 28, 2017)

lovethemeats said:


> I clean my smoking grates just as good. I bet there's nothing growing on them.
> Now my smoker walls. I clean enough to knock down the loose stuff. It's never fully spotlessly clean


just think of all that flavor you're missing out on


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 28, 2017)

TripleQ said:


> I think the real travesty here is Al's smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive indeed.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 28, 2017)

You know what guys, when I bought my Lang, they said to steam clean the grates after each time you smoke something.

So when I'm done smoking I just open up the dampers & let the temp rise to 350 or so & spray the grates off with a garden hose.

Then shut the lid & they stay clean like that all the time. Now the inside walls do have some stuff on them, but the grates & RF plate are always clean.

There is a drain in the bottom of the smoker to let the water out.

It's really a pretty cool setup!

Al


----------



## tripleq (Feb 28, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> You know what guys, when I bought my Lang, they said to steam clean the grates after each time you smoke something.
> 
> So when I'm done smoking I just open up the dampers & let the temp rise to 350 or so & spray the grates off with a garden hose.
> 
> ...


Wow, I never would have the cajones to spray my smoker down when hot for fear of warpage... guess I should have bought a lang.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 28, 2017)

Here is an old video of a guy with a Lang, steam cleaning it.



That's all you have to do to keep the smoker clean!

Al


----------



## tripleq (Feb 28, 2017)

You certainly cant argue with the results.


----------



## sauced (Feb 28, 2017)

Hey Al....yet another one of your fantastic meals!! That new therm is most impressive!!

Points to you!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 1, 2017)

TripleQ said:


> You certainly cant argue with the results.





Sauced said:


> Hey Al....yet another one of your fantastic meals!! That new therm is most impressive!!
> 
> Points to you!!


Thanks guys!

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 5, 2017)

TripleQ said:


> I think the real travesty here is Al's smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey TripleQ.  This is the first intelligent post since Al's opening post.  Exactly what I expect on SMF.  If people don't like what's posted then hit the back button and check out another post.

I'm pretty much tired of all this bullsh*t.  I checked this post out to see Al's meatloaf not to read a buncha crap about his OPINION on a therm.

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 5, 2017)

Great looking meatloaf Al.  I laughed out loud when i saw the pic with the face.

Gary


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 5, 2017)

Wow! Don't know how I missed this one. Awesome meal, Al! I also like the onion pasties on the meatloaf. [emoji]128069[/emoji]


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 6, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Great looking meatloaf Al. I laughed out loud when i saw the pic with the face.
> 
> Gary





MyOwnIdaho said:


> Wow! Don't know how I missed this one. Awesome meal, Al! I also like the onion pasties on the meatloaf. [emoji]128069[/emoji]


Thanks Fellas!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 6, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey TripleQ. This is the first intelligent post since Al's opening post. Exactly what I expect on SMF. If people don't like what's posted then hit the back button and check out another post.
> 
> I'm pretty much tired of all this bullsh*t. I checked this post out to see Al's meatloaf not to read a buncha crap about his OPINION on a therm.
> 
> Gary


I'm still pissed that there were no "Leftover Sandwee" photos!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 6, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Here is an old video of a guy with a Lang, steam cleaning it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These guys must have talked to the LEM customer service department!


----------



## disco (Mar 11, 2017)

Great looking meal and I appreciate the review of the new toy!

Point!

Disco


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 12, 2017)

Disco said:


> Great looking meal and I appreciate the review of the new toy!
> 
> Point!
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco!

Al


----------



## travisty (Apr 21, 2017)

Hey Al,

So are you still using the Fireboard on most of your cooks? You still like and recommend it? Im considering adding it to the list of eventual purchases once I can find an excuse to get it. Ive gone through 2 Maveric units, and 4 Mav probes, and I treat the units and probes very carefully! not sure if ive just been getting duds or what, but ive already spent near $200 on Maveric stuff, so this might be my next purchase. Ive been debating between this or the iGrill one, but that one has mixed reviews.


----------



## travisty (Apr 21, 2017)

I also like that this one has the threaded probes so I could just perm install one into my UDS if I want.


----------



## travisty (Apr 21, 2017)

Just to clarify, the issue I keep having with my Mavs is they eventually start to get way off temp, so all the sudden I start turning out bad meat nad realize my probe isn't working good anymore after testing. Then I get a new one and still have issues so had to replace the whole unit.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 21, 2017)

Travisty said:


> Hey Al,
> So are you still using the Fireboard on most of your cooks? You still like and recommend it? Im considering adding it to the list of eventual purchases once I can find an excuse to get it. Ive gone through 2 Maveric units, and 4 Mav probes, and I treat the units and probes very carefully! not sure if ive just been getting duds or what, but ive already spent near $200 on Maveric stuff, so this might be my next purchase. Ive been debating between this or the iGrill one, but that one has mixed reviews.



Check out my review of it here 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/261541/fireboard-review/0_40#post_1695358


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 22, 2017)

Travisty said:


> Hey Al,
> 
> So are you still using the Fireboard on most of your cooks? You still like and recommend it? Im considering adding it to the list of eventual purchases once I can find an excuse to get it. Ive gone through 2 Maveric units, and 4 Mav probes, and I treat the units and probes very carefully! not sure if ive just been getting duds or what, but ive already spent near $200 on Maveric stuff, so this might be my next purchase. Ive been debating between this or the iGrill one, but that one has mixed reviews.


Yes I use it all the time.

I would definitely recommend it as the best therm out there right now.

Brian just did a test on one too & I think he agrees with me on it being the best choice.

Al


----------



## tripleq (Apr 22, 2017)

He Al, could you answer a question about your firebrand? Specifically the probes. Im thinking about the Hole in my smoker I feed the probes through. The bulbous  part in the probe, is it made to come apart? If not could you tell me what the diameter is? 

wayne


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 22, 2017)

Al, you've disappointed me. I thought you were one of the folks I could trust. One who would do the right thing over and above self promotion and grandstanding. 
But here you are, if front of God and everybody, smoking a meatloaf without a bacon wrap. For shame!!

I kid. The meatloaf looks amazing and the comments on the thermo were just what I needed. It looks like a great unit, but I'm a "keep it simple" kinda guy, so when I replace my prematurely deceased Maverick I think the Smoke will fit my needs just fine. The other capabilities look great, but would be wasted on me as I don't have wifi where I do most of my smoking and am generally within 20 feet of my smoker the whole time. 

Thanks for another great looking meal and an HONEST intro to a new smoking gadget.  

By the way, how was the pie?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 22, 2017)

Mdboatbum said:


> Al, you've disappointed me. I thought you were one of the folks I could trust. One who would do the right thing over and above self promotion and grandstanding.
> But here you are, if front of God and everybody, smoking a meatloaf without a bacon wrap. For shame!!
> LLBy the way, how was the pie?



HA!!! Good one!!!!!  LOL

Afraid I have to agree with you on not hetting one though.  I'm a pretty low tech guy--I have enough trouble just using my Mav 733.

I was kinda wondering about the pie too 'cause I'm definitely a desert kind of guy.

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 22, 2017)

TripleQ said:


> He Al, could you answer a question about your firebrand? Specifically the probes. Im thinking about the Hole in my smoker I feed the probes through. The bulbous  part in the probe, is it made to come apart? If not could you tell me what the diameter is?
> 
> wayne


Hi Wayne,

No the probes don't come apart.

On my Lang the probe port is big enough to get the meat probe thru, but

I have just been shutting the lid on the wires. So far that hasn't been a problem.

I don't like to use a probe hole for the meat anyway, because you have to take the probe out of the meat to get it out of the smoker.

I prefer to leave the probe in until the meat has rested. Too many times I've pulled the probe out early, only to watch a bunch of juice run right out the hole.

I just measured the thickest part & it's 3/8" thick.

Only the meat probe has that thick part, for some reason the pit probe doesn't.

Hope this helps!

Al


Mdboatbum said:


> Al, you've disappointed me. I thought you were one of the folks I could trust. One who would do the right thing over and above self promotion and grandstanding.
> But here you are, if front of God and everybody, smoking a meatloaf without a bacon wrap. For shame!!
> 
> I kid. The meatloaf looks amazing and the comments on the thermo were just what I needed. It looks like a great unit, but I'm a "keep it simple" kinda guy, so when I replace my prematurely deceased Maverick I think the Smoke will fit my needs just fine. The other capabilities look great, but would be wasted on me as I don't have wifi where I do most of my smoking and am generally within 20 feet of my smoker the whole time.
> ...


Ha Ha!

I was trying to keep it somewhat healthy, so no bacon this time.

The Smoke is a fantastic unit & definitely a big step up from a Maverick!

The pie was awesome. I sometimes forget how good a baker Judy is.

I think sometimes I just take her delicious baked goods for granted!

I apologize Judy for forgetting to mention how good the pie was.

Al


GaryHibbert said:


> HA!!! Good one!!!!! LOL
> 
> Afraid I have to agree with you on not hetting one though. I'm a pretty low tech guy--I have enough trouble just using my Mav 733.
> 
> ...


Maverick has been around so long & there are so many units out there that just about everybody has one or two.

I have a couple of them & your right they work just fine, and if your careful with the probe wires they will last a good while too.

It's just been lately that a bunch of new therms have hit the market and this particular one really stands out in my opinion.

But you know what you can get great results with a $3 oven therm on the grate & a $5 meat thermometer.

It's the cook that makes the great Q!!

Oh and the pie was fantastic, just like everything Judy bakes!

Al

Al


----------



## stobber (Apr 23, 2017)

I did my first meatloaf on the GMG today, turned out amazing.  Also used my FireBoard and it came out perfectly right on the edge of red in the middle. 

Tell me what you think!













IMG_0469.PNG



__ stobber
__ Apr 23, 2017


















IMG_0470.JPG



__ stobber
__ Apr 23, 2017


















IMG_0471.JPG



__ stobber
__ Apr 23, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 24, 2017)

Stobber said:


> I did my first meatloaf on the GMG today, turned out amazing. Also used my FireBoard and it came out perfectly right on the edge of red in the middle.
> 
> Tell me what you think!
> 
> ...


----------



## stobber (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks Al...it was my first ever, but I put allot of thought into this one.  I wanted something I could cook super slow to get a smoke ring, so I went big.  This also allowed me to get it about 10 degrees from my goal IT then crank it up and crisp up the bacon without spiking the temp internally.  

I also added less cracker than normal, but added a package of onion gravy mix.  I knew this would help absorb and keep the moisture inside while adding some flavor.  It tasted better than it looked.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 25, 2017)

Stobber said:


> Thanks Al...it was my first ever, but I put allot of thought into this one. I wanted something I could cook super slow to get a smoke ring, so I went big. This also allowed me to get it about 10 degrees from my goal IT then crank it up and crisp up the bacon without spiking the temp internally.
> 
> I also added less cracker than normal, but added a package of onion gravy mix. I knew this would help absorb and keep the moisture inside while adding some flavor. It tasted better than it looked.


Well if it tasted better than it looked, then it must have been fantastic!

Al


----------



## one eyed jack (May 20, 2017)

Say Al,

Have you learned what the "auxiliary" plug is for?  It would be great if it could be used for a temp controller.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 21, 2017)

One eyed Jack said:


> Say Al,
> 
> Have you learned what the "auxiliary" plug is for?  It would be great if it could be used for a temp controller.


From what I have been told, it will have multiple uses.

And yes one of them will be a temp controller, which can be used with a Guru fan.

So if you already have a Guru setup you can just plug the fan into the FireBoard, with an adapter & have all the info on your phone.

Which should include changing the pit temp with your phone.

It sounds like a perfect setup to me.

Al


----------



## one eyed jack (May 21, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> From what I have been told, it will have multiple uses.
> 
> And yes one of them will be a temp controller, which can be used with a Guru fan.
> 
> ...


Thanks Al  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   It sounds like they have really put a lot of thought into this unit.

I enjoy an afternoon smoking but am too fidgety to sit next to the smoker for the entire time.  Having remote read out and control while I do other things is a big plus to me.

I own the ill fated Thermoworks bluetooth unit,  (VERY disappointing), and a Maverick, and a Thermoworks Smoke as well.  The Smoke is decent but I've had trouble with the probes that it uses.  (Own several of their "Dots" as well which use those probes.)  The Fireboard sounds like a positive evolution and compared to Thermoworks prices, looks like a good value to me.


----------



## donegotfat (Jul 20, 2017)

For those who already have one, or for those still on the fence; Fireboard has released pre-order for its waterproof case today. Shipping will start the week of July 31st.

The waterproof case is a nice addition, and will no doubt keep the unit much safer than without it.

Sorry to post here, but this was a nice review, as well as the place I first seen the Fireboard and decided to purchase it for myself.













1111.png



__ donegotfat
__ Jul 20, 2017


----------



## one eyed jack (Jul 20, 2017)

DoneGotFat said:


> For those who already have one, or for those still on the fence; Fireboard has released pre-order for its waterproof case today. Shipping will start the week of July 31st.
> 
> The waterproof case is a nice addition, and will no doubt keep the unit much safer than without it.
> 
> Sorry to post here, but this was a nice review, as well as the place I first seen the Fireboard and decided to purchase it for myself.


Thanks for the heads up DGF.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 21, 2017)

DoneGotFat said:


> For those who already have one, or for those still on the fence; Fireboard has released pre-order for its waterproof case today. Shipping will start the week of July 31st.
> 
> The waterproof case is a nice addition, and will no doubt keep the unit much safer than without it.
> 
> ...


That definitely will make a good therm even better!

Al


----------

